# 2011 Extreme Pairings?



## Piercedcub32 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hey guys, just wondering if anyone has heard what the Extreme pairings were for 2011, the only one I have heard of so far is Roy x Sky... Anyone know anymore? So excited for my hatchling to arrive!


----------



## reptastic (Jul 2, 2011)

Roy and sky are normals, the extreme pairings are iceXhail, snowXsleet, blizardXsugar and sargeXcream, i dont know if bobby has any new pairings that he's breeding this season


----------



## new2tegus (Jul 7, 2011)

Just want to say, I do love ya Bobby,but I think it's ironic most of your giants, who are enjoying probably better weather than most of us, are all named after snow, sleet, hail lol. Anyway, I can't wait, I have my tank setup, and as soon as I find my charger for my camera, I will have to take some pics.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey thats how my giant got his name lol, iceXhail and snowXsleet are his grandparents and blizard is his dad so the name storm fit into the family well lol


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm trying to come up with some meteorological name as well for my hatchling ;o) I'm thinking Nimbus, Cirrus, or Spencer LOL. This is worse than naming Human children!


----------



## james.w (Jul 7, 2011)

Any idea on who the All American pairings are?


----------



## reptastic (Jul 7, 2011)

james.w said:


> Any idea on who the All American pairings are



BlizardXviolet, i think bobby had 2 redxblues he got from teguboy, if im not mistaken the other was a male, idk if he still has him though


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 16, 2011)

So bobby talked to me today and confirmed my order of my new baby who will be waiting for me to pick her up at the post office Tuesday  the pairing for mine is BlizzardxSugar, I don't know any of the others just thought I would share


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 16, 2011)

i believe he told me mine is blizzardX sugar as well. unless sugar was paired with somebody else this season as well. i doubt it lol. i know he said sugar but i forget the other name he told me on the phone, so im just going to assume it was blizzardXSugar since i know he said sugar. kellen what sex did you request?


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 16, 2011)

I requested a female, be warned though its not 100% possible to sex a baby tegu even with probing, I know at sisco reptiles he probes his babies but he says its only around 85% correct, I do not know if bobby probes his and I'm not gonna try and jump to conclusions I'm sure bobby does his best to satisfy all his customers  and if you have not seenn what blizzard and sugar look like search them on youtube, just search extreme giant blizzard or extreme giant sugar


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 16, 2011)

yeah i orighionally requested for a female. but i jjust told bobby it doesnt really matter but i prefur a male. so whatever i get ill be happy with but im put down for a male


----------



## reptastic (Jul 16, 2011)

Awesome, if sugar is the mom then blizards definately the pops lol, you guys are in for some awesome looking gu's, my male giant is from blizardXsugar's 2010 season


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 16, 2011)

I was hoping for either a cream or blizzard baby so I'm far beyond complacent


----------

